# Best Homemade Tools >  Another Smart DIY IDEA

## Mr.DK DIY

Hello,Today my new DIy video Smart Idea !
Another Smart DIY IDEA || How to clean a Magnet Arrow Welding Holder from metal shavings???

----------

asterix (Apr 7, 2022),

baja (May 30, 2020),

Biggus1942 (Apr 8, 2022),

garage nut (May 29, 2020),

Glueman2 (Apr 11, 2022),

H.L (May 25, 2022),

high-side (May 30, 2020),

jackhoying (May 31, 2020),

Jon (Jun 4, 2020),

lassab999 (Apr 8, 2022),

nova_robotics (May 29, 2020),

Philip Davies (Apr 11, 2022),

Scotsman Hosie (May 31, 2020),

Sleykin (Apr 7, 2022),

Slim-123 (Apr 23, 2022),

sossol (May 30, 2020),

Toolmaker51 (May 30, 2020),

verticalmurph (May 30, 2020),

will52100 (May 30, 2020)

----------


## greenie

Me thinks if he can that much crud from the floor onto the magnet just by dropping it, ------------- maybe he better sweep the bluddy floor, eh. ;-)

----------

baja (May 30, 2020),

Karl_H (May 30, 2020),

Mr.DK DIY (May 28, 2020)

----------


## DIYer

Thanks Mr.DK DIY! We've added your Welding Magnet Cleaner to our Cleaning category,
as well as to your builder page: Mr.DK DIY's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:















Welding Magnet Cleaner
 by Mr.DK DIY

tags:
magnet, cleaner

----------

Mr.DK DIY (May 31, 2020)

----------


## Fast.Eddie

I've always just used a blast of compressed air, effective but not necessarily the safest or cleanest way of doing things.

----------


## Wildwilly

Compressed air, outside, pointed down, glasses on!

----------


## sossol

> Me thinks if he can that much crud from the floor onto the magnet just by dropping it, ------------- maybe he better sweep the bluddy floor, eh. ;-)



Mine get that cruddy from sitting on a cabinet.

Neil

----------


## Canyonman44

I get a kick out of "Thumbs Up" videos. lol

----------


## nortin

Keep it simple.Pull an old sock over your magnet .When you are done,,pull the sock off the magnet,,filings get dropped in a receptacle of your choice. Easy peasey  :Smile:

----------

greenie (Jun 6, 2020)

----------


## Troll Hunter

I keep my magnet in a plastic bag. Take the bag off, sweep the area, and and all the swarf falls into the bin.
Mike

----------


## Troll Hunter

Edit: Sorry, Sweep the area, take the bag off, and all the swarf falls into the bin.

Mike

----------


## Philip Davies

> Me thinks if he can that much crud from the floor onto the magnet just by dropping it, ------------- maybe he better sweep the bluddy floor, eh. ;-)



Maybe he has a forge, Greenie! Even after sweeping, a magnet would catch that much, I bet, if I kicked it a yard or so!

----------

Slim-123 (Apr 23, 2022)

----------


## Slim-123

Справедливое замечание Филип Дэвис. Так же много мелкой стружки и от абразивных кругов, которые налипают на магнитные угольники.

----------


## Frank S

I just use my thumb and fore finger to push the crud to one corner then pinch it away from the magnet. Anything missed can be easily removed with my torch, by setting the flame to zero feather hold it near the edge of the magnet and give it a blast of the cutting oxygen. the crud will lose its attraction to a magnet at red and disintegrates as it is blown away the magnet is not hurt since the flame is always being moved in the direction, I am blowing the crud off.
But heck there have been times I probably had nearly that much metal crud in the skin of my hands and arms or under my fingernails

----------

Philip Davies (Apr 24, 2022),

Slim-123 (Apr 25, 2022)

----------

